# Got geese???



## c5rulz (Nov 11, 2012)

So how many geese do you think this is? I took these last week in North Dakota, one flock the day before when I didn't have the camera was at least 3 times bigger.


----------



## lmbrman (Nov 12, 2012)

a few more than you brought home ?

looks like a good trip Ron


----------



## Rookie1 (Nov 12, 2012)

What kind of geese are they? Ive always wanted to try waterfowl hunting but cant find the time.:msp_smile:


----------



## Sagetown (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks like a gaggle of snow geese. Here in SE Oklahoma we have vast areas of riverbottom farmland which snow and Canadian geese love to drop in and fill up on leftover crops. One can drive the farm roads and watch the hunters lure these huge gaggles in. It takes an accurate shot to harvest one of those big boys even though they seem to be moving in slow motion on take off from the ground.


----------



## c5rulz (Nov 12, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> a few more than you brought home ?
> 
> looks like a good trip Ron



Hi Dave,

The only request my wife makes is take good care of the dogs and don't bring any g*d [email protected] pheasants home. So if she doesn't want pheasants, rest assured she doesn't want snow geese.


----------



## c5rulz (Nov 12, 2012)

Rookie1 said:


> What kind of geese are they? Ive always wanted to try waterfowl hunting but cant find the time.:msp_smile:



99% of those are snows. There may be a few Canadians, blues, specs and ducks thrown in.


----------



## ancy (Nov 12, 2012)

There was more birds(pheasants) in Iowa this year, in the next 12 years we should be back to where we were...Did good on opening day though seen around 50 birds, done aroun.






As far as your snows and blues been in a few flocks that big and one shot when they're close and end your day!! Ask me how I know....

View attachment 261943


----------



## c5rulz (Nov 12, 2012)

ancy said:


> There was more birds(pheasants) in Iowa this year, in the next 12 years we should be back to where we were...Did good on opening day though seen around 50 birds, done aroun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Andy,

Good looking shot of the boys and birds.

I have to disagree with you on the birds coming back. With $8 corn and high grain prices there is no ground going into CRP. This year CRP was baled, road side ditches were baled, everything is being tiled along with fence rows being taken out, in the long run pheasants will continue to decline.:msp_sad:


----------



## ancy (Nov 12, 2012)

c5rulz said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Good looking shot of the boys and birds.
> 
> I have to disagree with you on the birds coming back. With $8 corn and high grain prices there is no ground going into CRP. This year CRP was baled, road side ditches were baled, everything is being tiled along with fence rows being taken out, in the long run pheasants will continue to decline.:msp_sad:



That's funny those are CRP bales the boys are on...I can always hope can't I? Water foul hunting sucked too and there is no water around. Got out deer hunting for the rut and what do you know it's in the mid 70's and the deer choose to move at night.


----------



## c5rulz (Nov 12, 2012)

ancy said:


> That's funny those are CRP bales the boys are on...I can always hope can't I?



Well that's kind of my point. A pheasant is going to have a hard time find winter cover when it was hauled away during the summer. I have heard it said that pheasants never starve in Iowa during the winter, they will die of exposure though.:msp_sad:


----------

